# If you're the praying type



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Please mention the ice queen (Patricia) in your prayers. We're working to set up tests and appointments today but she informed me last night that she's having the same symptoms and signs that she did 8 years ago with breast cancer again. She's been having them for a couple of weeks and was waiting to see if they cleared up before sounding the alarm.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yikes Lost - hope everything turns out ok. We will keep you guys in our prayers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Prayers for you guys.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Best of luck to you, cancer sucks


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I am the praying type and prayers offered for you and your wife.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got all choked up just reading this.
Prayers offered.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Your family has our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely. Prayers and thoughts on their way


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Prayers sent LL, health problems are the worst, and I’m sorry to hear this. I will keep you and your wife in mind during all my prayers.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am not a prolific poster but having lost my father to cancer I know how ugly it is. Hard to ask the Lord to help someone named Ice Queen  so thanks for giving us a name. Prayers sent.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Your definitely in our thoughts and prayers! best of luck to you and your wife. If you need help with anything. please don't be afraid to ask. Cancer is the biggest four letter word in my book.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

**** buddy, ... nightmare. -)O(- 

Prayers most definitely sent.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Will do.

Hope all turns out for the best.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone and keep up the good thoughts. We went to the doctor Friday so he could refer her to a breast specialist and got even worse news. She now has the same heart ailment that took her fathers life 39 years ago next month at the same age she is now. Needless to say we're doubly concerned. I'm going to go with son and grandson on the duck opener and hang up the guns for the rest of the season. Life sucks


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sent a PM to the man upstairs for you and your wife. I just lost a close family member to cancer this year so my heart is tender to your situation.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in. 

Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Stay strong buddy! Hope everything turns out ok. Anything we can do, just ask.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Thanks everyone and keep up the good thoughts. We went to the doctor Friday so he could refer her to a breast specialist and got even worse news. She now has the same heart ailment that took her fathers life 39 years ago next month at the same age she is now. Needless to say we're doubly concerned. I'm going to go with son and grandson on the duck opener and hang up the guns for the rest of the season. Life sucks


Never met you before but you seem like a terrific guy from just reading your posts. Wish your wife, yourself and family the best. Please take every opportunity you can to hunt with that grandson. Stay strong my friend


----------

